# Why VW discontiured midi interface connectors - a losing battle - or use older equipment



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

As of today, Apple's new cable connector will be 100% digital, smaller and reversible. The older connector was not, It was not fully digital, it was basically a glorified USB type of interface with a different connector. Apple is now doing a proprietary connector for any device that will interface with their products. I guess, VW was a head of the game and stop ordering from their supplier the old ones.

Either VW must redesign the interface completely for the use with Apple products, which I think will not be done- or it will BT, which is has. 

I think that the auto makers will all be this way, to much money to dedicate a component for just one audio manufacture. 

the mic button on the steering wheel will summon Siri with future updates we hope. This I believe will make any vw/Apple owners happy, since now Siri can do voice navigation and all.


----------



## Farnsworth (Jan 26, 2010)

http://www.ilounge.com/index.php/ne...-to-be-sole-maker-of-dock-connector-adapters/

Odds are there will be a connector adapter. (There was one when Apple changed the old connector's voltage and current from Firewire- to USB-spec.) So I wouldn't worry.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

Farnsworth said:


> http://www.ilounge.com/index.php/ne...-to-be-sole-maker-of-dock-connector-adapters/
> 
> Odds are there will be a connector adapter. (There was one when Apple changed the old connector's voltage and current from Firewire- to USB-spec.) So I wouldn't worry.


Apple wants to control the adapter, and what is connected to their products. They had to many warranty replacements with third party adapter when the 4 and 4s came out. 

With my GTI, i got the non compatible charge error when using the adapter from Scoche. Might work with the music, but may not charge the unit. If there is one, great. 

I never got the Scoche adapter to work.


----------



## Farnsworth (Jan 26, 2010)

Babie said:


> I never got the Scoche adapter to work.


Funny, it worked perfectly with the factory iPod cable in my MS3  

Anyway, I posted a little too soon... Latest:

http://www.ilounge.com/index.php/ne...s-earpods-earphones-lightning-cable-adapters/


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

Farnsworth said:


> Funny, it worked perfectly with the factory iPod cable in my MS3
> 
> Anyway, I posted a little too soon... Latest:
> 
> http://www.ilounge.com/index.php/ne...s-earpods-earphones-lightning-cable-adapters/


wow!


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

OK, now the new nanos have BT, so for those who want a dedicated music souse, just use the rear 12v socket and plug into a new nano and put it into the drink holder and leave it alone. Every time you start your car, it will sync and your done. I know I would use this setup if I had an android phone and wanted a better music device for streaming. It will keep it changed as well


----------



## TragicallyHip (Jan 25, 2011)

Does nobody just buy CD's anymore?


----------



## Farnsworth (Jan 26, 2010)

As I said in the other thread, I hate BT stereo audio: even worse sound quality + even faster battery drain, both of which suck extra hard for long road trips. And if you have the base RCD-310 you're screwed out of metadata and track control.

Leave an iPod Classic plugged in to the MDI cable FTW. (Even the RCD-310 will show the metadata + allow full playback control.)


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

TragicallyHip said:


> Does nobody just buy CD's anymore?



yeah, remember the cd holders on the sun visor, mine was so loaded, the visor would not stay up LOL...


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

This begs the question: 
Will later 2013s come with the new Lightning cable? 
Hear me out: they knew the MID cable was old tech, so they stopped offering it. BUUUUUUT they knew they couldn't offer the new Lightning cable, so they just offered nothing at all ($175 credit). So once the new cables are available, will they start putting those into the newest models? Hmmmm....


----------



## TragicallyHip (Jan 25, 2011)

Here is what I don't get... Whatever VW chooses to call it, MDI is just a glorified USB port with a proprietary connector. Whatever VW chooses to call it, Lightening is just a glorified USB port with a proprietary connector. Why would VW pull the entire MDI port out of the new cars? Why wouldn't they just offer a new Lightening cable for purchase as an accessory whenever they become available? Better yet, why don't both VW and Apple forgo the proprietary connectors and just use USB like the rest of the freakin' world?


----------

